# 2006 Sydney Outback 30 5Th Wheel Frks



## JodyOdy (May 1, 2012)

As of May 14 we have an offer and think sale will be completed this week. Price was negotiated to $13,500. 
***********
We are selling our 2006 Sydney Outback - rear kitchen, queen bed, separate shower and separate toilet, original chairs replaced with one LAZBoy recliner. Dinette with separate chairs. Portland, Oregon. 
$14,900 or make offer. Hitch included.

Jody & Barry Cline 
phone number: 541-517-5643


----------

